# Eureka Breeding Setup



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's my Eureka/multi breeding setup, and growout, Multi's am still working with...



































Enjoy, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

nice! nice male (the red one)


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

That has got to be one of the nicest eureka's that I have ever seen, absolutely amazing. I have one that looks good but yours puts mine to shame.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im starting to get really jealous of you male gigolo


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice work MP!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Your boy is really trying to look good for the ladies! Great color/finnage(sp?)


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome pics! I agree - thats one of the nicest Eurekas Ive ever seen too!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Im jealous, it looks like its been painted


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Beautiful fish as always!! I sure do love that Eureka Male!!


----------

